# The Gear Swap



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

On this site I believe you are looking for the "classifieds" tab in the middle bottom of the header pic under the blue IK??? Stay left of die!


----------



## trevko (Jul 7, 2008)

Are you thinking of the one that NRS hosted on their site? They stopped hosting that a couple of years ago. With lots of other avenues to sell stuff they didn't see it as a need I think.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

The Classifieds section isn't visible in the app or "Enhanced Mobile View". Try the desktop version of the site.

As a user that buys and sells on the Classifieds, I'd love to see MB integrate the feature into the newer ways of viewing the site.


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

Yeah thats one of reasons I dont use the app. I've tried it on a couple of different devices and I found it unfulfilling


----------



## Riverlaxer (Mar 27, 2015)

Yeah I used to have the desktop bookmark on my phones home screen it sucks that the new website view for mobile phones is pretty much worthless the gearswap is one reasons I use this site


----------



## Tech Admin (Aug 15, 2007)

I reported this to the techs. The mobile view of the site is not recognizing the classifieds layout currently. Working on a work around. 
-Philip


----------

